# HMT 'Columbia'



## jennifer james (Nov 17, 2012)

I have the history of the trawler 'Columbia' which was sunk by German torpedo boat in 1915. My Great Grandfather was a deckhand and was killed in this German attack. I've recently discovered that he was awarded a medal/plaque commemorating his sacrifice along with all but one crew member. What I'm searching for is more information on the medal. Please see the photograph. Any information on this issue would be extremely appreciated. Anyone wishing to have information about this trawler please contact me and I will be happy to share my gleanings and knowledge. Jennifer


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Jennifer,
Commonly known as the 'death penny' details here: http://www.worldofcoins.eu/forum/index.php/topic,5942.0.html. These are World War I Memorial Plaques issued to family of all who fell during the Great War and named individually. 

http://www.heroesofhull.co.uk/pages/memories/WW1/DeathPlaque.php

Regards
Hugh


----------



## jennifer james (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello Hugh, Thank you so much for the information. Also, I'll look on the websites you've indicated. Jennifer


----------



## ThomasGale (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi Jennifer

I hope you get this as it has been a while since you posted your original message regarding the Columbia.

My great great grandfather was the sole survivor of the Columbia. I am researching his life and I am wondering if you would be willing to provide the information you have on this topic? I also have some information, which you likely already have - the newspaper clipping and the ships bell picture, events of the battle etc. 

FYI - my g-g-grandfather was shot in the leg and survived by clinging to the underside of a dingy. The U-boat crew machine gunned the survivors so he was lucky to survive....

I hope you can help. If you can, please reply and maybe we can swap email addresses.. ????

Ta


----------

